# Not Sure What I Have



## Dmart11369 (May 19, 2014)

This is going to be my first post on this site bare with me. Over the last month i have had strange bowel movements. I no longer have the logs stools, all my stools comes out in peices sometimes i don't finish it and then 10 minutes later i have to sit down and empty my stool yet again. It comes out in small pieces but theres alot in there i usually go to 3-4 times a day. I have no pain ,I have no blood, I have no abdominal pain, Im afraid to go to the doctor, i have white coat syndrome, when im there my Blood pressure sky rockets . Im not sure if i have a hemmerhoid or Colon Cancer or anything, I wish i knew a doctor with good bedside manner for i can go to the dr.


----------

